# stainless springs?



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Does any body know who or if any body makes a stainless spring I can use in my Aristocraft cars????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I swear there was a discussion on this, but can't find it. If I remember right, there is a place that will make custom SS springs, but you have to order a buch. 

The literal answer to your question is no. 

Maybe someone with the information I cannot remember will come one. 

Until then, give all of your rolling stock a squirt of armorall (I use the turtle wax brand in the lime green bottle) on the springs, keeps them from rusting, and of course is plastic compatible. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Dan, Greg, 

I have looked at this for a project I am considering for a scratch build. You can go to Lee Spring Company and get almost any spring you could possibly need, the caviat is you will need to know more information about the spring than we hobbiests generally know. They will however, reverse engineer another companies spring. Just send them one of the Aristo springs, and they will tell you what spring they stock that will replace it. I found that until you purchased 100 or more springs at a time, the cost per spring was generally prohibitive. If someone were to honcho the purchase, a group might consider a larger purchase to reduce the cost per spring and spread the cost out. And yes, they make stainless steel springs. 

Good luck, 

Bob C.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan

Depending on just exactly what spring you are looking for you might try the following.

McMaster-Carr / Springs[/b][/b] 

or as Bob suggests

Lee Spring Co.[/b]
[/b]


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

ask at your local computer repair shop. 
printers have stainless springs of different type and size in them. (as do video recorders)


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I second the suggestion to use Lees Springs 

http://www.leespring.com./ 

I use these for replacement springs in my locomotives with great results. 

Once you find the right spring for your use, order a large batch (they cost less in large batches) and sell those you do not want here. 

Stan Ames


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

which springs did you order from Lee Spring????? I am looking at ordering 1000 of them.

Thanks
Daniel Peck


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Daniel, 

As I said in my earlier post, you will either need to know quite a bit of information about the spring before you order them. I don't have the site bookmarked at home, I will look it up at the office tomorrow and post the link to a worksheet you will need to fill in to find the exact spring you are looking for, or as I said above send them an Aristo spring and they will reverse engineer the spring for you. In the quantity you are referring I am sure it will be no big deal. 

Bob C.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

OK all driving to LEE SPRINGS in the morning to get a price on a patch of these springs..... I will let you know cost and part number as soon as I get the information. I am also taken rs-3 truck spring to get a quote on too....


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Stop by lee spring to day" ROAD TRIP" Nice people. You really need to order 1,000 plus spring to get a good price break..... so I ordered 1,000 replacement Stainless steel spring today!!! and they are given me a quote on the springs used in the RS-3 Blocks. They have some that are close but I wanted a price to compare.


----------

